# Aquajardin - UK



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

wouldn't it be nice to walk into your LFS and see this?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nelumbo74 said:


> Why can't we have a plant selection like this in the US?


That's because most local fish store still don't know much about planted tank. It's slowly getting there with clubs around the US helping to educate them.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> That's because most local fish store still don't know much about planted tank. It's slowly getting there with clubs around the US helping to educate them.


It was a rhetorical question.  It's still a shame that the stores have to be educated.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

yup, it's a shame. Hanging around most store around me, I also think that it's their vendor too. But with ADG, AFA, seachem, and Florida Aquatic Nusery around. I think we are in the right direction. :yawinkle:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's because the freshwater planted aquaria hobby has a strong foothold in Europe, maybe even moreso than reefs. Hence you naturally find more and more companies geared towards that specific area (ie. JBL, Dennerle, Tetra, Tropica, etc.) It's even safe to say Southeast Asia is ahead of us as well in that respect.

Here in the US, saltwater has a much larger following and it shows in conventions such as MACNA.


----------

